# Bellator 122 Pick'em



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Who is going to win all of these fights?

send your picks to the dude and you could win incredaBUCK$!!!

Brett Cooper vs. Brandon Halsey
Andrey Koreshkov vs. Adam McDonough
Phil Baroni vs. Karo Parisyan
Liam McGeary vs. Egidijus Valavicius
Kelly Anundson vs. Philipe Lins
Bubba Jenkins vs. Poppies Martinez
Karl Amoussou vs. Fernando Gonzalez
Saad Awad vs. Joe Duarte
Manny Lara vs. Dmitriy Sosnovskiy
Stephen Martinez vs. Sergio Rios
Linton Vassell vs. Virgil Zwicker
Matt Frembling vs. Augusto Sakai

Picks sent so far:

GDPofDRB
SmackyBear
AlphaDawg

results will be up this weekend! Get you million credits here.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for playing guys, here is how you 3 did...

GDPofDRB
Brandon Halsey :thumbsup:
Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
Karo Parisyan :thumbsup:
Liam McGeary :thumbsup:
Philipe Lins :thumbsdown:
Bubba Jenkins :thumbsup:
Karl Amoussou :thumbsdown:
Saad Awad :thumbsup:
Stephen Martinez :thumbsdown:
Linton Vassell :thumbsup:
Augusto Sakai :thumbsup:
*Total right 8 of 11*

SmackyBear
Brandon Halsey :thumbsup:
Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
Karo Parisyan :thumbsup:
Liam McGeary :thumbsup:
Philipe Lins :thumbsdown:
Bubba Jenkins :thumbsup:
Karl Amoussou :thumbsdown:
Saad Awad :thumbsup:
Sergio Rios :thumbsup:
Linton Vassell :thumbsup:
Augusto Sakai :thumbsup:
*Total right 9 of 11*

AlphaDawg
Brett Cooper :thumbsdown:
Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
Phil Baroni :thumbsdown:
Liam McGeary :thumbsup:
Philipe Lins :thumbsdown:
Bubba Jenkins :thumbsup:
Karl Amoussou :thumbsdown:
Saad Awad :thumbsup:
Stephen Martinez :thumbsdown:
Linton Vassell :thumbsup:
Matt Frembling :thumbsdown:
*Total right 5 of 11*

Will put up a thread next time for Bellator 123 but it's not til September.

congrats on the credits... SmackyBear :thumb02: that was a close one.


----------

